

Ask YC: What is the best way to create/submit two YC funding aplications?  - Mistone

I have submitted one application already, will it cause any problems if I clear out the fields of the first app, and enter new answers pertaining to a second idea?
======
drm237
yes. The directions say, if you want to submit more than one application, have
one of your other founders submit it.

